# cairo islamic schools



## joof

i am moving to cairo soon,and i am looking for private schools in cairo for my children aged 4,6,9,can any one guide me to good english language teaching school(islamic school is a bonus) with internationally recognised diplomas
al nasr city area or new cairo is our first choice
thank you


----------



## Okasha

Welcome to cairo mr. joof , there are good language schools at Al-rehab city ( it's located in new cairo) .. if you wish to give you its information write me back.
Thank you!


----------



## joof

hi 
thanks for your info.i am interested in knowing more for these language schools in new cairo
or nasr city areas,please give me more information about school names and if they have any website,and fees.i have seen british school in rehab city but the fees are too expensive for three children
thanks


----------

